# TransmutationsAlchi



## Taksoa (27. August 2009)

Huhu liebe Buffie´s

ich hab meinen DK nun auf 65 gelevelt um mein ALchi auf 450 skillen zu können. SOweit so gut. Nun möchte ich natürlich eine Spezialisierung haben und habe mich für den Elixierspezi entschieden.
Damit das nicht ganz so umständlich wir hab ich mir gedacht ich lerne Transmutationsalchi und tausche dann bei Lehrer.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Bei wem kann ich die Q annehmen und Transmutationsalchi zu werden. Und geht das schon ab LvL 65?

So long....Takki


ps: SuFu benutzt aber nichts zu dem Thema gefunden


----------



## 19Chico73 (27. August 2009)

Die Q started für beide Fraktionen auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.
Horde in Thrallmar
und 
Alianz in der Ehrenfeste.
Beide schicken dich nach Nethersturm auf die Sturmsäule.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10899

Man kann aber glaube ich auch direkt nach Nethersturm fliegen, ohne bei der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel annehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Taksoa (27. August 2009)

Erstmal danke für die ANtwort. Weißt du ob ich die nun min 67 machen kann?^^


----------



## Taksoa (27. August 2009)

So, musste bis LvL 68 warten, aber nun gehts. Danke dir für die Antwort.
Kann geclosed werden nun^^


----------



## Albra (28. August 2009)

für tränke und exilieralchi musste in die instanzen hdz2 und eine im nethersturm
fürs transen musste einfach 5 urmacht erstellen

gabs aber da nicht auch nen trick wie bei den schneidern das man sich von einer spezi per gold in ne andere spezi ändern lassen kann?
weiß das grade nicht weil ich von anfang an transmutiere


----------



## Anburak-G (28. August 2009)

@Albra

Ja, funktioniert!


----------



## Sano (16. September 2009)

ich habe gestern mit meinem alchi der den skill 450 hat von 
Elixierspezi auf Transmutationsspezialisierung umgelernt.
zuerst muss man zu seinem alten lehrer zurück um die 
Spezialisierung zu verlernen (das kostet 150g). Danach 
kann man zu dem nächsten Spezialisten (in diesem fall
was der fürs transen auf der sturmsäule hinten rechts in 
der ecke) gehen und kostenlos die nächste spezialisierung 
bekommen ohne eine quest machen zu müssen.

Wie es genau für diejenigen aussieht die eine spezialisierung 
zum ersten mal erlernen und ob die dann eine quest machen
müssen kann ich nicht sagen.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

mfg sano


----------



## crizbee (23. Februar 2010)

hi

am cleversten isses wohl wenn man meister der transmutation macht 
dafür braucht man nämlich nur 4 urmacht, während man für die andern 
beiden spezialisierungen wohl einiges aus instanzen benötigt.

nachdem man einmal meister ist kann mans jederzeit für 150 G verlernen 
und ne andere spezialisierung lernene *ohne *die quests nochmal machen zu müssen.

gruss crizbee


----------

